# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  حضوری یا غیرحضوری؟!

## ezio auditore77

سلام خدمت دوستان گل...من از مهر میرم پیش تجربی!
این هفته آخرین مهلت ثبت نامه!!
سال سوم واقعا وضع تدریس معلما تعریفی نداشت!فک کن معلم ریاضی فرمول مشق اشتباه گفت! :Yahoo (114): 
امسال یه مدرسه غیرانتفاعی قبول کرده غیرحضوری با این شرط که اصلا مدرسه نرم!من میخواستم حداقل هفته ای 1 روز کلاس برم رفع اشکال!2 میلیون تومن هم میگیره(همینجوری الکی)+ساعت مطالعم تو تابستون بین 6-8 ساعت بوده!
شما اگه جای من بودید مدرسه میرفتید؟یا تو خونه میخوندید و بیرون کلاس رفع اشکال میرفتید؟اصلا درسای تخصصی سوم تو خونه قابل خوندن هس؟!من همه dvd تخصصی آفبا دارم با آموزش اونا میشه واقعا؟کسی تجربه موفقی از غیرحضوری داشته؟میترسم نتونم بخونم و ساعت مطالعم کم بشه=شکست!!
لطفا کمکم کنید :Yahoo (21): 
ممنونم!

----------


## Prison Break

فقط به دو چیز بستگی داره

1 - کیفیت دبیران مدرسه
2 - خودت

اگر دبیرا کیفیت ندارن و میدونی رفتن فقط وقت تلف کردن خب مشخصا نرو. ولی باید ببینی می تونی یک سال توی خونه درس بخونی با فضای یکنواخت یا نه. این موضوع رو خودت بهتر درک میکنی. خودتو میشناسی رو راست باش با خودت ببین میتونی بخونی یا نه. میتونی تابستون هم با نرفتن مدرسه خودتو بسنجی..
اگر این دو موضوع همینطوری نری بهتره


ولی موضوعی که من پیشنهاد میکنم اگر شدنی بشه خیلی بهتره. سر یک سری کلاس خاص بری. به فرض دبیر فیزیکتون خوبه و توام ضعف داری بری سر همون کلاسا فقط

دروس عمومی که اصلا توصیه نمیکنم سر کلاس بری مگر اینکه دبیرش شاخ باشه


در کل من خودم پشیمونم از اینکه این همه پول دادم و سر همه کلاس ها حاضر بودم. بدون شک 60-70 درصد کلاس هامون بیخود بود و وقت تلف کردن.

----------


## waffen ss

درود.


برو مدرسه داداش. این اشتباه تو خونه موندن رو نکن

موفق باشی

----------


## ُSetare

برو مدرسه ، به هیچ عنوان تو خونه نمون 
تجربه بالغ بر 10 نفر هه

----------


## ezio auditore77

!Up!

----------


## afshar

نظر مشاور

تغییر مدرسه یا غیرحضوری کردن سال کنکور

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من برو مدرسه چون نذار الکی پولت بره و بذار وقتی میری مدرسه درسارو کامل متوجه بشی یعنی مفهومات درسی رو بفهمی تو مدرسه
اگه مدرسه نری ممکنه تو درس هایت ابهاماتی پیش بیاد و نتونی بخوبی برای کنکور بخونی
امیدوارم منظورم رو بخوبی رسونده باشم
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## patrik

بدون کلاس و مدرسه و دبیر نمیشه در کنکور مموفق شد  اگر مدرسه نرفتی حتما کلاسی در آموزشگاه معتبر برو تا در جو باشی هم درس را از استاد یاد بگیری

----------

